# The first N64 emulator for W10M



## shikitou (Apr 3, 2016)

This is the first N64 emulator on Window Phone built on W10M. Let's support the developer.
App Store Link: Win64e10
Play Video


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 3, 2016)

You can post for sold application only if you have free version for Xda forum.


----------



## shikitou (Apr 4, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> You can post for sold application only if you have free version for Xda forum.

Click to collapse



 Sorry for that, because I don't know. This app will have trial version.


----------

